# Solved: Xperia S email problem



## mummikins (Jun 22, 2006)

My Xperia S,model LT26i keeps alerting me that I have mail,even telling me who it's from but nothing appears in my inbox..I use btinternet via yahoo mail.Would appreciate some advice without too much jargon please!


----------



## jpextorche (Nov 16, 2012)

perhaps old unread mails? There is be an option to turn off notifications from the email app itself.


----------



## mummikins (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you!! Solved! X


----------



## jpextorche (Nov 16, 2012)

No problem


----------

